
Whois.com business email from $0.48c/account/month - rayascott
https://shop.whois.com/business-email
======
rayascott
I've been looking for e-mail hosting to go along with a domain name purchase,
without the file and site hosting I'll just use other services like GitHub
for. Does anyone know any better or comparable offers?

~~~
cerberusss
There's zoho.com, $1 per month per account.

